# SOKS Annual Killifish Show and Barbeque



## SwimmyD (Feb 9, 2013)

This is an exciting opportunity for all GTAA members to come out and see why so many aquarium enthusiasts are getting into the exciting hobby of killifish keeping! This is your chance to view the many beautiful varieties of killifish that are rarely seen in your LFS.

Experienced killifish breeders and keepers will be there competing in the show, along with many folks who are new and just interested in learning about the hobby. There will be presentations, socializing, food, and a sale table that will give you an opportunity to purchase the killifish that you have always wanted!

Haydn will PM everyone coming before the date

*Show Rules:*


----------



## bluegularis (May 12, 2010)

This sounds great hope to see you all there.


----------



## Kmm (May 9, 2013)

I'm looking forward to this!


----------



## SwimmyD (Feb 9, 2013)

*Just updated the SOKS show rules*

Hi everyone,
Looking forward to seeing you at the SOKS Annual BBQ and Killi Show. 
Meeting time and rules for show just posted. 
thanks


----------



## SwimmyD (Feb 9, 2013)

*Speaker Announced and Fish for Sale!!*


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Excited! I have been bitten by killifish too. Such a beautiful fish!

Looking forward to the SOKS BBQ & Show.

A published killifish speaker, Greg Niedzielski, all the way from Buffalo, USA! Caliber!

I just got a pair of Nothobranchius foerschi at the June 19 Peel Regional Aquarium Club (PRAC) Meeting mini auction and they are so lively. A tiny killi compared to the Blue Gularis. But just as beautiful I think.

Hope to see you all there.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

I had a great time at the SOKS (Southern Ontario Kiilifish Society) BBQ & Show.

Here are some photos.

There were 2 Chinese auctions for several pairs or trios of killifish. I've never seen a Chinese auction before. You buy tickets, say, $2 ea or 3/$5 or more if you want. Then put the tickets in the jar in front of the item you want. So this was my first Chinese auction & I overheard some strategies on bidding. I went to my trusted source & got some advise from SwimmyD on how bid successfully. So... I won! Yaaaaaaaaaa! Well, I won the pair I was after. The Fp avichang GEML 00-16. They're quite beautiful IMO (In My Opinion). I'll take a photo when they come out of hiding. 









The show had a lot of entries. Probably 30+ Killifish. SwimmyD & Kmm as apprentice judges. 









Here is our speaker Greg Niedzielski all the way from Buffalo, NY









A couple of Show entries. I didn't enter so these are other people's.
SOKS BBQ Summer 2013 Show entry Fp 'Blue Gularis'








SOKS BBQ Summer 2013 Show entry Fp gardneri (2nd Place by SwimmyD)









Attendees









Thank you Hadyn & Anne for the hospitality. Great BBQ!


----------



## Kmm (May 9, 2013)

*Guacmando*

You got a lot of cool fish! I really want to see photos! I posted my red Gularis in the killifish photo thread. They are fantastic. But I am excited 
to see photos of your new fish.... 
BTW You know you won't be able to show up at anything without your guacamole ever again "Guacmando" !


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Wish I'd been able to make this one.. maybe next time. I'm guessing, by the title of the event, that there will be a next time ? Nice pics Scot..and the fish are gorgeous, no question.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Stunning!!! I am sorry I missed on this one!


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

It was a great turnout for a new group. Glad that I was there.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

From the pictures, it would seem that DRAS was well represented.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

*Fundulopanchax avichang geml 00-16*

So... My Fundulopanchax avichang geml 00-16 came out of hiding!

As a matter of fact they started breeding. I have 'em in a 2g tank with a sponge filter & a mop. Over the last two weeks I found 5 eggs.

I read up a little on them & I heard this was normal. They're not prolific spawners.

Well, with my fruit flies & some earthworms, I'm gonna prove 'em wrong... hopefully!

*Here is the pair I won on the Chinese Auction at the SOKS BBQ*


----------



## Kmm (May 9, 2013)

They are nice looking! You got some great fish at the BBQ!


----------



## SwimmyD (Feb 9, 2013)

Love LOVE those avachang. I wanted them at the auction too. But I won the Prims so I can't complain..... We swap soon! Pris fry for avachang fry! I really like the way their half colours split down the middle. So unusual! You got me thinking I should feed my killies bugs Scottmando. But you know how I feel about live bugs!


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

SwimmyD said:


> Love LOVE those avachang. I wanted them at the auction too. But I won the Prims so I can't complain..... We swap soon! Pris fry for avachang fry! I really like the way their half colours split down the middle. So unusual! You got me thinking I should feed my killies bugs Scottmando. But you know how I feel about live bugs!


The swap is on!

Now get those bugs in their mouths! Killifish love bugs, especially my fruit flies. You know, I freeze the flies when I get an explosion of 'em. I'm due for for flies in 3-5 days.

You can always go outside & gather a worm or two. put in water for a couple a hours so they poo all their soil out & then cut em up in little pieces & feed. Killifish go crazy for worms too!

In fact any bug you find in or around the home will be dessert for them!

Can't you just feel the bugs crawling up your back! :eeeeeekkkk: You girl!


----------



## SwimmyD (Feb 9, 2013)

Scotmando said:


> The swap is on!
> 
> Now get those bugs in their mouths! Killifish love bugs, especially my fruit flies. You know, I freeze the flies when I get an explosion of 'em. I'm due for for flies in 3-5 days.
> 
> ...


Okay Scottmando - go ahead and make fun of me! But I want you to know that it took me a while to get up the nerve to stick my fingers on the sides of the microworm culture containers (we got from you). I have to triple wash after. Just frozen blood worms give me the heebie jeebies! But I'm glad you told me how to do the earthworm thing. I wondered about how to get out the dirt...But I'm not sure I can chop one up regardless......GGGGRRREEEEEEGG???????????!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

SwimmyD said:


> Okay Scottmando - go ahead and make fun of me! But I want you to know that it took me a while to get up the nerve to stick my fingers on the sides of the microworm culture containers (we got from you). I have to triple wash after. Just frozen blood worms give me the heebie jeebies! But I'm glad you told me how to do the earthworm thing. I wondered about how to get out the dirt...But I'm not sure I can chop one up regardless......GGGGRRREEEEEEGG???????????!!!!!!!!


Hahahahaha! Chop, chop! Oh, did I mention they slime?

You can use a Q-tip or a popsicle stick for the micro worms, you know. The worms are probably saying ":eeeeekkkkk:" when they see your finger!!!


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I've read it's not good to touch the microworms with your finger. I use kids paint brushes from the dollar store.


----------

